# Sunset Fishermen's Resort and Spa Feb. 21-26



## jules54 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sunset Fishermen's Resort and Spa
Playa Del Carmen, MX

Feb. 21-26 $75.00 per nite.
5 nites or how many you might need.

This is a studio unit that sleeps 4. Full bathroom and kitchenette. I will be onsite at the resort for check-in.

Thanks for Looking
Call or Text
402-432-6706


----------



## jules54 (Feb 6, 2015)

bump to top


----------



## jules54 (Feb 11, 2015)

Still available make offer


----------

